# Pan Drain



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

lets hope the tank doesn't burst when you are taking a leak!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm confused, what the heck is that pvc for?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I bet it's a periscope starting from the womens bathroom room so they can look in a see what's going on at the urinal.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Indiana Plumber said:


> I'm confused, what the heck is that pvc for?


 
Its the pan drain from a water heater in the ceiling space..


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

By the caption on the first post, I would surmise that there is a water heater above, and that is an indirect drain from the drip pan. 

Helluva place to terminate it, though. Dumbasses should have just piped it to the floor.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

thats a fart dissipating pipe


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

What are people thinking!!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

That's right where I want my wedding tackle when that T&P blows. Friggan morons.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It could be going upstairs to a hole in the floor, under the boss's desk. Boss could be a lazy bastard.:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You only see this in Canada.


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Take a better look at the picture. If your "equipment" was in danger of being under that pipe you are in the wrong line of work.

JMHO....peace


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

That is hilarious. Classic idiotic code-violation.
:lol:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

service guy said:


> That is hilarious. Classic idiotic code-violation.
> :lol:


Yeah, that should be a long sweep 90.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

In my best chris berman impersonation- C'MON MAN!


Just when I think I've seen it all, I can count on you all come up with something else!


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Now that is hilarious...where the hell did you see that?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Is somebody following me taking pictures of my work?:whistling2:

Is there a problem?:blink:


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Redwood we know it's not your work because there would have been a 45 instead of a 90 pointing down.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

That was in the bathroom of an old chinese food restaurant that we are renovating...


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

SPH, so do you think the Inspector will have a good laugh and grandfather that puppy or what? LOL


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha no, i'm not going to give him the chance, it all got ripped out.


----------

